# Help -- Broken Radio Antenna for '69 GTO



## Amf (Jul 28, 2012)

I recently broke the antenna on my '69 GTO and I'm having a hard time finding a replacement. Does anyone recognize the antenna in the picture and where I can buy one? The screw on the side allows that piece to tilt. It once had a female piece that broke off to accept the threads of the antenna. Please help. Thanks.


----------

